# New Addition - Sawdust Control



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 17, 2015)

My wife is always fussing about me tracking in sawdust from the garage in to the house. Since sweeping the floor is obviously out of the question (at least on a regular basis), I just tried to wipe my feet as best I could on the steps up to the house. At work the other day, I was looking in a room that had been recently renovated and a thought hit me. There was a pad of sticky paper laid out in front of the area they were working so that they wouldn't track drywall dust and such out on the carpet in other areas. I asked one of the maintenance guys what they were going to do with it, and he said I could have it. 

It originally came with 50 sheets that peel off like a lint roller. They'd used several, but I've still got 30. The amount of sawdust it catches is amazing. I don't have a pic of it at the moment, but it's about 30"x30". It's very similar to this http://www.protectiveproducts.com/products/takmat-dirt-grabber.html ... actually almost identical.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 17, 2015)

That's a great product! I'm always tracking something into the house! Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 17, 2015)

We use those on all our jobs. But with the amount of workers coming and going they last about a week. But on million dollar projects its a great investment. You can't imagine the lack of caring the dunces have towards the job. If they treated their homes the way they treat the jobsite....it's disgusting.

Back on topic though....they are a great idea. I had one in my cellar and was a godsend for my wife. But they are not cheap....


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2015)

I need to get some of this, I get the same grief from my wife!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 17, 2015)

Here's a good price I just found. 4 per pack for $60 +$15 shipping..

http://www.stickymats.com/products.htm#sticky


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 17, 2015)

Just get your wife a second vacuum to keep by the door you go in and out of 

Seriously though, we used to use these outside the entry to the lab areas back when I worked for an electronics firm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 18, 2015)

Those look handy, never heard of them before!


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 18, 2015)

We use a similar one of these boot brushes at work. They work really well. 
http://t.homedepot.com/p/MaxxDry-Scrubber-Brush-for-Boots-and-Shoes-MX00850/203053059


----------

